# Food swap



## promiseacres (Dec 17, 2016)

A friend has discovered a semi local "food" swap  http://www.nwifoodswap.com
am very intrigued and considering attending. 
Anyone food swap? 
Tips? 
Frankly if I went I might just consider starting one more locally.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 17, 2016)

Interesting concept - never seen anything like that around here.


----------

